# diese Moll-Scheiße zog mir komplett den Stecker



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich möchte wissen, was für eine Redewendung das ist, denn ich nehme an, dies hat keine wörtliche Bedeutung. Kontext: Ein Junge klagt sich darüber, dass er und sein Freund nur noch ein Richard Clayderman-Cassette beim Autofahren hören können, weil sie ansonsten keine andere CDs oder Cassettes dabei haben.  

_Wobei ich zugeben muss: Nachdem wir ausreichend gekotzt hatten über Rieschah und sein Klavier, hörten wir auch die andere Seite, wo genau das Gleiche drauf war, und es war immer noch besser als nichts. Im Ernst, ich hab's Tschick nicht gesagt, und ich sag's auch jetzt nicht gern: Aber *diese Moll-Scheiße zog mir komplett den Stecker*. Ich musste immer an Tatjana denken und wie sie mich angeguckt hatte, als ich ihr die Zeichnung geschenkt hatte,..._
*Aus "Tschick" von Wolfgang Herrndorf*

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> Aber *diese Moll-Scheiße zog mir komplett den Stecker*.


Wieder so eine Tschick-Formulierung... Also idiomatisch ist das nicht, soll wohl originell sein, ist aber wenigstens halbwegs verständlich. Konkret zu deiner Frage: Nein, das ist keine übliche, idiomatische Wendung, sondern soll wohl Jugendslang darstellen, der ja starkem Wandel unterworfen ist.

_diese Moll-Scheiße = Musik, die traurig oder depressiv klingt und den Hörer auch so werden lässt

hat mir den Stecker gezogen = hat mich stark niedergeschlagen gemacht / mir die Kraft genommen_

Gehobener formuliert:

_Die melancholische Klaviermusik hat mich sehr traurig gestimmt und mir völlig den Antrieb genommen. _


----------



## gvergara

Kajjo said:


> Wieder so eine Tschick-Formulierung... Also idiomatisch ist das nicht, soll wohl originell sein, ist aber wenigstens halbwegs verständlich. Konkret zu deiner Frage: Nein, das ist keine übliche, idiomatische Wendung, sondern soll wohl Jugendslang darstellen, der ja starkem Wandel unterworfen ist.
> 
> _diese Moll-Scheiße = Musik, die traurig oder depressiv klingt und den Hörer auch so werden lässt
> 
> hat mir den Stecker gezogen = hat mich stark niedergeschlagen gemacht / mir die Kraft genommen_
> 
> Gehobener formuliert:
> 
> _Die melancholische Klaviermusik hat mich sehr traurig gestimmt und mir völlig den Antrieb genommen. _


Also, wörtlich genommen bedeutet den Stecker ziehen _unplug_?


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> Also, wörtlich genommen bedeutet den Stecker ziehen _unplug_?


Ja, genau! Klar, das ist die wörtliche Bedeutung, die hier im übertragenen Sinne verwendet wird. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass _to unplug_ im Englischen nicht ganz so verwendet wird wie bei uns. Vielleicht könnte man besser "to cut off my power" dafür sagen?


----------



## elroy

Neither one of those works.  You could say "That depressing crap really harshed my buzz."


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> "That depressing crap really harshed my buzz."



Or "That minor crap..." to keep the music reference and you also got some kind of pun.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> harshed my buzz


Interesting stuff.... what does that literally mean? I would not have understood that phrase...


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Neither one of those works.  You could say "That depressing crap really harshed my buzz."


Ich glaube nicht, dass das hier passt. Er war ja auch vorher nicht enthusiastisch, was _harshing one's buzz _voraussetzen würde. Er mochte es auch vorher schon nicht. Jetzt hält er es aber überhaupt nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Neither one of those works.


Why does "cut off my power" does not work? That metaphor is not very difficult to understand. The German metaphor is not very idiomatic as well.


----------



## elroy

"Harshed my buzz" doesn't imply that the speaker liked the music before.  The expression is used when you're in a good mood and then something happens to put a downer on things, to "burst your bubble" (another expression).  My suggestion was based on Kajjo's explanation in #2: _hat mich stark niedergeschlagen gemacht / mir die Kraft genommen_.

"Cut off my power" wouldn't work here because it just wouldn't convey any meaning to the English-speaking listener/reader. 

Also, Frank, I don't think "minor" would work unless you know what that means in music theory.  This is not a term laypeople can be expected to know.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> The expression is used when you're in a good mood and then something happens to put a downer on things,


Yes, exactly. And this is why it doesn't fit. What is happening here is that his mood turned from bad to worse.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> What is happening here is that his mood turned from bad to worse.


 How do you figure?  What does "diese Moll-Schieße" refer to, in your reading?  I read it as referring to the whole tape.


----------



## Alemanita

In der Übersetzung von "The Catcher in the Rye" von H. Böll sagt der Jugendliche Caulfield für einen ähnlichen Gemütszustand: das wirft mich um; in der Übersetzung von Schönfeld: das macht mich fertig.
Im Reclam-Lektüreschlüssel https://books.google.de/books?isbn=3159605949 zu diesem Roman: *Und wie jeder Mensch hat auch Maik (...)b bestimmte (...) Redewendungen, (...) wie (...) den Stecker ziehen, (...) um zum Ausdruck zu bringen, dass ihn etwas besonders berührt. *
Es gibt ein Glossar zu Tcshick, vielleicht ist es Gonzalo nützlich:
https://195maldeutsch.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/tschick-woerterliste.docx
Zur Neuübersetzung des Fängers:
Adieu, du komischer Vogel «  ReLü


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Also, Frank, I don't think "minor" would work unless you know what that means in music theory. This is not a term laypeople can be expected to know.


But the correct translation of "Moll" is "minor", so why not use that translation?


elroy said:


> I read it as referring to the whole tape.


I think you’re right. He says "_hörten wir auch die andere Seite, *wo genau das Gleiche drauf war*_".


----------



## berndf

Alemanita said:


> In der Übersetzung von "The Catcher in the Rye" von H. Böll sagt der Jugendliche Caulfield für einen ähnlichen Gemütszustand: das wirft mich um; in der Übersetzung von Schönfeld: das macht mich fertig.
> Im Reclam-Lektüreschlüssel https://books.google.de/books?isbn=3159605949 zu diesem Roman: *Und wie jeder Mensch hat auch Maik (...)b bestimmte (...) Redewendungen, (...) wie (...) den Stecker ziehen, (...) um zum Ausdruck zu bringen, dass ihn etwas besonders berührt. *
> Es gibt ein Glossar zu Tcshick, vielleicht ist es Gonzalo nützlich:
> https://195maldeutsch.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/tschick-woerterliste.docx
> Zur Neuübersetzung des Fängers:
> Adieu, du komischer Vogel «  ReLü


Thanks. This information makes the entire previous discussions obsolete. So what it means is that although he dislikes this elegiac (or whatever he means by "Moll-Scheiß") music but he is still moved by it.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> But the correct translation of "Moll" is "minor", so why not use that translation?


Because "minor" has so many other meanings that people can't be expected to understand that the key is meant. I at least wouldn't.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Because "minor" has so many other meanings that people can't be expected to understand that the key is meant. I at least wouldn't.


Ah, I see. Without knowing the original, one would probably not understand the pun. Maybe it could be reworked to read like "that stuff in D-crap minor" or so (where "crap" replaces "flat").


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

"Minor crap" is ambiguous", "That crap in minor" is another thing. For the sake of clarity, one may say "in minor key / tonality" or "in minor keys / tonalities", or ""minor-key / tonality crap".

"D-flat minor" doesn't exist, at least with the keys at the beginning of the stave, but that's just from someone who does knows a little about music. Speaking about minor tonalities not beginning on a "white" key, there are e flat, a flat, b flat and c sharp, f sharp, g sharp .


----------



## elroy

Angelo di fuoco said:


> "Minor crap" is ambiguous", "That crap in minor" is another thing. For the sake of clarity, one may say "in minor key / tonality" or "in minor keys / tonalities", or ""minor-key / tonality crap".


 Short answer: 

The only one of those I would consider using is "minor-key crap."

Long answer:

We don't use "tonality" for this, and we don't say "in minor" or "in minor key."  We would say "in G minor" (for a specific key) or "in a minor key."  "In minor keys" is a valid construction, but "that crap in minor keys" doesn't flow well.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Thanks.

Anyways, mine were only tentative suggestions in order to avoid ambiguity, not ultimate solutions.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Angelo di fuoco said:


> "D-flat minor" doesn't exist, at least with the keys at the beginning of the stave,


At least Mahler used it  : D-flat minor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
… but it doesn’t matter anyway. It was a more or less random choice. I had a hunch that it must be something with a lot of flats, but I did not look it up before posting.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Was ich meinte: Des-Moll ist keine Tonart, deren Vorzeichen man im Schlüssel notieren könnte, da sie ein Doppel-B (heses) enthält. Ich kenne aber durchaus Stücke, die diese Tonart verwenden und die deutlich früher als Mahlers Vierte und Fünfte. Im Wiki-Artikel werden Verdis "Rigoletto" und "La traviata" genannt, ich hätte aber spontan "Ah, la paterna mano" aus Verdis "Macbeth" genannt, die zwar in des-Moll beginnt, aber in der gleichnamigen Durtonart endet.


----------



## Kajjo

Why not "this melancholic music"?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Weil es nicht "diese melancholische Musik" heißt, sondern "diese Moll-Scheiße". Das ist eine völlig andere Stilebene.


----------

